# Who can be a tax agent?



## Unregistered (1 May 2005)

Please, can anyone tell me what qualifications if any, one needs to have to be accepted by the revenue commissioners as a tax agent or could I nominate a friend or family member to act on my behalf ? 

Thank you.


----------



## extopia (1 May 2005)

I believe that anyone can act as your agent. The agent is merely the person who submits the form on your behalf.


----------



## Unregistered (1 May 2005)

Thanks Extopia. 

Would you know would this person also be responsible for paying any tax liability or does that come down to me. ( I'm normally non resident here)


----------



## ClubMan (2 May 2005)

Can you provide a bit more information please as your last query is not that clear? 

For what it's worth if this query relates to rental property income then any agent appointed is responsible for deducting and remitting tax as far as I know. Check out the _FAQ _in the _Property Investment _forum for more on this.


----------



## extopia (2 May 2005)

I don't think he's talking about a property agent, Clubman. But perhaps a clarification would be a good idea.


----------



## Unregistered (3 May 2005)

Thanks everyone so far, 

Yes the query is basically regarding having let my home for a few years whilst I am studying overseas. 

Athough I had an accountant as I was told I needed an 'agent', but I dont thing he did a hectically good job and wanted what I consider an arm and a leg for the privilidge. ( He admitted that I did most of the work so you can imagine, a better less expensive means of doing my taxation would be preferable.) Thanks again


----------



## extopia (3 May 2005)

Your tax agent compiles your tax returns and perhaps deals with the revenue on your behalf. 

The responsibility for paying your taxes lies with yourself (although I don't think the revenue minds who writes the cheque).


----------



## ubiquitous (3 May 2005)

If you are a non-resident person in receipt of Irish-source rental income, the 'collection agent' is responsible for paying 20% withholding tax on your behalf to the Revenue. These duties are separate from those of a 'tax agent' (referenced by a TAIN number) who compiles tax returns and represents the taxpayer in dealings or correspondence with the Revenue.


----------



## extopia (3 May 2005)

I believe that a tax agent can be any individual acting on your behalf and does not have to have a TAIN number.


----------



## ubiquitous (3 May 2005)

A tax agent will be allocated a TAIN number as soon as an individual confirms to the Revenue that the agent has been appointed to act on their behalf in relation to their tax affairs. It is simply an administrative procedure. 

Nominated "collection agents" (for the purposes of non-residents ' rental income) are not allocated TAIN numbers.


----------



## Unregistered (3 May 2005)

The above information is very interesting, my thanks for same which now begs the question, who can be a collecting agent and what are their full responsibilites? Is there a formal means of setting this up?

To date, I have not had any tax liability, and the Revenue Commissioners have accepted what the accountant put in and havent said anything to me about needing a collecting agent. Any suggestions as to what I should be doing with following years tax affairs in mind? ( Revenue Commissioners have indeed sent me stuff relating to my tax affairs to my address in the UK and no mention of a collecting agent.)


----------

